# Aruba vs. St. Thomas



## papertraveller (Apr 1, 2013)

Longtime lurker, finally out of the brush.

We own points, and so far our vacations have been in Florida. 

Please tell me about Aruba vs. St. Thomas. We were just in the latter on a cruise, and thought it would be so wonderful to spend time there and enjoy without having to rush back to the ship.

I think at the moment St. Thomas would be a waitlist, so have no idea how inventory changes and becomes available. We'd be looking at March break next year. Is this even possible?

What do you do in Aruba? Why Ocean Club or Surf Club? We're trying to entice some relatives to travel with us, and golf information is critical. Do you cook in your unit? Do you need to rent a car?

Finally, on Aruba, which airline is best?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 1, 2013)

papertraveller said:


> Longtime lurker, finally out of the brush.
> 
> We own points, and so far our vacations have been in Florida.
> 
> ...



We like Aruba better than St. Thomas.  We have never stayed at the Marriott timeshare there.  We have gone to Aruba annually for 28 years.  There are water activities, a few golf courses, some sightseeing but just a lot of R&R.  Excellent restaurants.  We own at the OC so we are partial to it.  We go weeks 51 and 52 so the SC is much more crowded than the OC.  We live in Buffalo, so we fly US Air.  If you have any specific questions send me a PM.


----------



## JMSH (Apr 1, 2013)

Would you not first see how many point it will cost to stay at either resort for the time you want to go...you may not have enough points or may have to rent points.


----------



## GregT (Apr 1, 2013)

I think both islands are terrific -- I've been to STT twice and Aruba once.   The below comments represent my opinion -- and I'd like to go back to both of them (and plan to).  

*St. Thomas*

Pro's

- Access to local islands (St. John, BVI) make day or sunset excursions really special
- Shopping is tremendous
- Island is very lush and beaches are quite beautiful
- 2BR units are a reasonable points requirement (if using points)
- Beautiful views of city/cruise ships -- all units have views
- Water quality is the finest I have seen
- I have to re-emphasize the first point -- Jost Van Dyke rocks


Con's

- Subject to hurricane season
- Smaller property footprint means smaller pool/resort infrastructure
- Only have 2BRs, can't get a 1BR

*Aruba:*

Pro's

- Very good shopping
- Fabulous restaurants (including ability to eat on beach, five feet from water)
- Resort-like quality (great pool infrastructure, especially at Surf Club)
- Less poverty than other Caribbean islands
- Good range of space (Studio/1Br/2Br/3Br)
- Below hurricane belt -- year round destination
- Palapas rock
- Accessible via II trade (in off-season), even without a Marriott

Con's

- Island is a bit barren/rock-like
- Excursions are more limited (except diving, which is terrific)
- There can be seagrass just off the beach, which some people may not like

Both islands are terrific destinations -- there is a wealth of knowledge here on TUG, I was given great suggestions for Aruba prior to our recent trip, and plan to solicit more advice before our next STT run.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!

Best,

Greg


----------



## m61376 (Apr 1, 2013)

Others will disagree, but I too strongly favor Aruba. Weather is almost always good regardless of the time of year (and that can be a biggie depending on when you want to go), people are friendly and you can travel around safely, good restaurants that are reasonably priced, and just a great place to relax.

Next year March break may be a bit easier because the Passover/Easter vacation break is in April for many schools. 

Another consideration with another couple/family may be that the Aruba resorts are lockout units, so there is a mini-kitchen and separate entryway, which is nice with two couples.

As for the SC versus the OC- you can search the forums for the differences in opinion. I like the SC better, but would gladly stay at either property. 

No need to rent a car, although it easy to drive there and we always do for convenience. But many people prefer to take cabs and the cost is probably pretty much a wash. You can grill there and there is a full kitchen as well, if you want to cook in a night or two.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 1, 2013)

GregT said:


> I think both islands are terrific -- I've been to STT twice and Aruba once.   The below comments represent my opinion -- and I'd like to go back to both of them (and plan to).
> 
> *St. Thomas*
> 
> ...



I own at MFC and MAO and pretty much agree with GregT. It's two different types of vacation for us. We love them both.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 1, 2013)

Two nice locations but very different places. Both locations are co-located with Marriott hotels but in St Thomas there is a good distance between them. In Aruba all three are next to each other on the same strip of beach with about 2000 rooms. In St thomas the TS has it' own beach with about 150 rooms built so far.

Aruba is pretty much out of the hurricane belt but St Thomas is threatened by hurricanes every year in late summer and early fall. I prefer the beaches in St Thomas because they have abundant natural shade and they are more picturesque than those in Aruba. Both locations have that beautiful aquamarine warm water.

In Aruba you can stay pretty much at the resort and have great vacation. In St thomas folks tend to get out and about a bit more.  Day trips to some the islands beach locations and the nearby island of St John are a treat.

Aruba is flat. St Thomas is mountainous. Driving a rental car in Aruba is no big deal. Driving in St Thomas is a challenge that has to be factored in as cabs are expensive. About $10 per person one way on average. 

March 2014 should not be a problem if you wait list. I do it for February every year with legacy points and manage to get four weeks together. This year it was available without waitlisting at all. The longest I've waited was about May if I put the request in in February.

St Thomas has one golf course, Mahogany Run. It's a beautiful course but on the expensive side. Some guys I met a few years back said they got three days with carts for about $350 each.

Most folks I've talked to seem to prefer one over the other but nobody really likes both. They are just too different. Good luck choosing.

I edited to say that now I know two people who like both.


----------



## infamazz (Apr 1, 2013)

papertraveller said:


> Longtime lurker, finally out of the brush.
> 
> We own points, and so far our vacations have been in Florida.
> 
> ...



I do not have any experience in St. Thomas, but I have stayed multiple times at both the Surf Club and Ocean Club and can weigh in on the major difference between the two. 

If you are expecting to go during Spring break with relatives, it all depends on whether there will be kids traveling with you. Surf Club is much more kid-friendly and active, while Ocean Club is a bit more on the relaxing side. 

The Surf Club has a lazy river, which can only be utilized if you stay at the Surf Club. Now, this doesn't mean that it's lazy, as in "relaxing". As I mentioned before - there are a lot of kids (and that will likely be magnified during a school break week), and the lazy river is essentially treated as an extension of the pool. 

Other than the pool areas, I also found that the palapas on the beach were much easier to snag and were spaced further apart at the Ocean Club - again, the relaxation vs. kid-friendly theme.  

Other than the pool and beach atmospheres, the two are identical in terms of quality and overall experience.

I hope I am not giving you the impression that kids are running around unsupervised and wreaking havoc at the Surf Club, because that isn't the case - I'm just trying to emphasize the differences between the two. Honestly, you would have a spectacular time at either one.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 1, 2013)

From Toronto, we always go Air Canada direct/non-stop to Aruba (5 hours).
We stay @ Ocean Club. Aruba weather is almost always great in March.


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 2, 2013)

You should plan to see both as we have but our preference is St. Thomas because of the diverse and natural terrain/geology (real trees, real beaches, mountains, fresh water, wildlife) plus you can visit all of the Virgin Islands and not be landlock as you are on Aruba (a desert island).

If you do go to Aruba then you'll want to visit Charlie's Bar.  

I would also mention that St. Thomas is a shorter flight and still in the U.S.


----------



## Janette (Apr 2, 2013)

I would not suggest you go to St. Thomas. You might get the week I want!:whoopie: Just kidding. We have fallen in love with Frenchman's Cove and think everyone would feel the same as we do. It is a small resort, but you can meet many very nice people there and we think the staff is tops. It is an easy flight and is a US territory. You can't go wrong with either place.


----------



## Lee55 (Apr 2, 2013)

infamazz said:


> I do not have any experience in St. Thomas, but I have stayed multiple times at both the Surf Club and Ocean Club and can weigh in on the major difference between the two.
> 
> If you are expecting to go during Spring break with relatives, it all depends on whether there will be kids traveling with you. Surf Club is much more kid-friendly and active, while Ocean Club is a bit more on the relaxing side.
> 
> ...



All the major airlines serve Aruba.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 2, 2013)

OH,
Just curious, what do you mean by "real beaches"? Palm Beach in Aruba is spectacular & the last time I checked, it was "real"!! 

I will agree w/ you about Aruba's "desert" quality. I wld go even further & say Aruba is a scruffy, little island.  But I still love it...mainly for the beach & the beautiful weather and the turquoise water and the sunsets on Palm Beach and Marriott's Simply Fish restaurant on the beach and......ok, I think you get it!

Smooth Air


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 2, 2013)

Haven't made it to St. Thomas yet, but currently am sitting on the balcony at the Ren in Aruba.  We first came to the Ren Aruba in December 2007 after getting a week 51 trade there.  Fell in love with it and ended up buying.  Weather is great, but seems a bit more windy this year than before, but the temp has been in the mid eighties with lots of sun.

I would suggest you rent a Jeep (not a car) and drive around the north side of the island.  Spectacular views; deep turquoise and blue water with white sandy beaches and cactuses (cactucm, cacti)?  There's the natural bridge and the natural pool (probably won't get there since it's so windy), along with the ostrich farm and tons of other activities to do.  Go to www.visitaruba.com for more information about the island.

Another thing to be aware of is that we've heard that it could be a bit difficult to get beach chairs at the OC and SC.  Like I said before, we never stayed there, but have heard of fist fights over chairs.  No problem like that at the Ren.  We went to the pool twice at 2 pm and never had a problem getting a lounger either in the sun or in the shade.  Same with the island, no lounger problems there either.

If you go to Aruba, I'd definitely get the Visitaruba.com discount card; well worth the fee.  I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but it's a great deal. For like $20 you get a discount card good on tours, shopping and restaurants.  Saved $30 yesterday on the Segway tour alone!

Just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions....


----------



## papertraveller (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your observations. I really appreciate hearing what you like (and don't) about each location.

I think we are leaning toward St. Thomas, partially because we've been there (albeit briefly) and because it's a shorter flight for us. We're also attracted by the opportunity to really explore St. John. That said, you Aruba fans really do know how to promote that island's strengths.

I suspect we'll be wait listing, so it will be interesting to see how long that takes. As I have mentioned elsewhere, the availability of inventory through the Marriott system is a complete mystery to me. But so far, our wait lists have generally all come through.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 2, 2013)

As an unabashed St Thomas fan I say great choice. You might look at the RC property on St Thomas. It was available in late January with no wait list. The get about 15-18% more DC points.


----------



## av8tor (Apr 11, 2013)

Janette said:


> I would not suggest you go to St. Thomas. You might get the week I want!:whoopie: Just kidding. We have fallen in love with Frenchman's Cove and think everyone would feel the same as we do. It is a small resort, but you can meet many very nice people there and we think the staff is tops. It is an easy flight and is a US territory. You can't go wrong with either place.



I, like, Janette, would also suggest you go to Aruba and leave St Thomas for me!  I have been going to St Thomas since 1988 (with my then girlfriend now my wife), and it is just a great place to unwind and explore other beautiful islands in the region - St John, St Croix, BVI, St Maarten, etc.  

Aruba is also a great choice, but it is definitely more desert-like compared to the lush landscape of STT. I would recommend it highly for your next trip - please visit Aruba so that I can have the choice room at MFC!!:hysterical:


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Aruba*

Aruba...unless you would like also to visit St John or are especially seeking jewelry/perfume/alcohol purchases to bring home to the states. Aruba is also a bit windy.

We actually prefer Curacao.

  --bp


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 11, 2013)

We have been to St Thomas while on a cruise and to Aruba for a land stay for a week. We are a little partial to Aruba. St Thomas does have some great beaches and we made a trip to St John during one of our cruise stops. It is a good base for visiting other islands, but for a true veg out vacation, Aruba wins hands down.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 12, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Aruba...unless you would like also to visit St John or are especially seeking jewelry/perfume/alcohol purchases to bring home to the states. Aruba is also a bit windy.
> 
> We actually prefer Curacao.
> 
> --bp



If you know where to shop and negotiate, Aruba has some fabulous jewelry and you can get some great buys. Jewelry shopping overall isn't the bargain it used to be in the 1990's, before the islands were bombarded with thousands of cruise passengers practically daily, and the prices have risen dramatically on all the islands. There are still unusual and beautiful pieces, and good buys if you negotiate and know your jewelry for value. Whether in St. Thomas, Aruba, or any other vacation destination, you'll likely overpay if you just assume you're getting a good buy. 

I'm not a perfume or alcohol shopper, so I can't speak for pricing or selection  on those, but I am a jewelry shopper , and imho the jewelry offerings in St. Thomas are not as good as those in Aruba, at least when I stopped there several times on cruise stops over the years (but admittedly not for several years now). My DH can attest to how good I've found the jewelry in Aruba to be :hysterical:


----------



## TF865 (Apr 12, 2013)

*BOTH!*

I am sitting at the side of the lazy river at the Surf Club. 8:30 am and plenty of chairs available. I own here but always wanted to check out Frenchmans Cove so went there last December but was prepared with this week in Aruba in case I should be disappointed with St Thomas LOL! Seems there are a few of us St Thomas AND Aruba fans out there after all! I love both for all the reasons stated for each of them. Aruba will always be "home" but St Thomas will be a fun something different occasionally and we will return for sure! Give me both!!


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 12, 2013)

Was at the Surf Club last year (2nd time to Aruba) and going to STT (MFC) this year.

I didn't love Aruba the first time I went (Spring break about 25 years ago) and just recently.  It is not scenic at all and I think calling the restaurants "fabulous" is an exaggeration. Although I am a food snob.

However, my kids loved it, the lazy river, the beach, etc.  Unfortunately, when we were there it was unseasonably windy (yes, I know there is always a breeze) and after a storm which left the water blurry.  Wasn;t really a deterrent because we did some kind of water sport every day of which are in abundance on the beach which was cool.  Plus, I got to check off parasailing on the bucket list.

I think I just prefer the lushness or greenery of a tropical destination and I know thet STT and STJ will have that.  Plus we have a boat chartered to do Jost van dyke and the Baths, Tortola etc., so that will be a cool experience for the family.

I am a little nervous about the driving as I am renting a minivan for 3 kids and 4 adults so that should be an adventure.  Best of luck!


----------



## Luckybee (Apr 13, 2013)

amanda14 said:


> Was at the Surf Club last year (2nd time to Aruba) and going to STT (MFC) this year.
> 
> I didn't love Aruba the first time I went (Spring break about 25 years ago) and just recently.  It is not scenic at all and I think calling the restaurants "fabulous" is an exaggeration. Although I am a food snob.



Dh and I are very much foodies and imho it isnt an exaggeration at all. Aruba isnt New York city, Toronto etc. but we've been to many of the Carib islands. and although just my opinion we think Aruba restaurants are behind perhaps only Anguilla, and Grand Cayman in terms of fine dining.  There are some excellent chefs on the island now ! Where they surpass most is in terms of variety. There are now sooooo many to choose from in all price ranges/style/taste that I think they now have a huge advantage in that department in the islands with St Martin/Maarten I'm guessing having more(the downside is that these restaurants have all popped up because of so many more people on the island  )

I agree with most of Greg's comparison. We've now been to St. Thomas twice, Aruba countless times. To be honest I havent truly warmed to St. T. but I think thats mainly because I like the idea of getting out of bed and taking the elevator right to the beach(although you can do that at F.C the beach at the timeshare was...well... lets say not the best), whereas in STT the trend is more beach hopping and for many I get the impression thats part of the fun. Another area that for us Aruba beats STT was the safety factor. We got lost driving back from a restaurant at night our last trip in STTand ended up in an area that scared the crap out of us. We were later told by the bellhop we were "lucky" we didnt have any problems. We simply feel much safer in Aruba(although in recent yrs there have been more incidents of petty crime it isnt close to what other islands experience). I expect that part of our preference comes from not knowing STT as well as some of the regulars but it just isnt an island I'd rush back to again, although I wouldnt turn down the getaway price we got last time 

As an aside, it is true that there is much more of a desert landscape, which is why we 've had much more rain in our two trips to STT that we get in Aruba in yrs. I can honestly say that we've been going to Aua since 1991 at least once a yr usually( twice a yr when we've been lazy and dont explore elsewhere...lol...we've only missed I think about 5 yrs when we've had medical issues.) Out of all those trips we've only had 2 yrs where there were days that we couldnt "do the beach"(and we usually go in the rainy season...lol). Contra our first trip to STT where the entire week rained and our 2nd where 4 out of 7 days were good but 3 were not . So imho the lush landscape is a trade off depending on whether you want scenic beauty or a much better shot at amazing weather!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just to add a little to Luckybee's comments- we've been to some of the well touted restaurants in NYC, and I can honestly say we've had some meals that were even better while down in Aruba. And certainly the price is considerably less than some of the better NY establishments. What makes it even more special is that you can enjoy great meals while enjoying the ambiance of the sun setting over the beach, feet in the sand and water lapping a few feet away, which is something that if arranged at other islands is usually extremely expensive. Nice to be able to enjoy that several nights during the week.

I miss the lushness when I drive around, but the resort property itself doesn't lack for sweeping palm trees and foliage. Personally, I'm willing to trade some of the aesthetics when I drive off the property for the ability to safely venture practically wherever I want to go. While the ability to go out for a day on a snorkeling boat to St. John's is appealing and I am sure a quite beautiful day, my DH loves that he can go a couple of miles north and have great snorkeling offshore for an hour or two. The day snorkeling trip is great if everyone partakes, but if not, the other can be a convenience. 

Some find the wind a detriment but I love the cooling breezes. The weather is almost always great. Its bad enough when it rains at home, but to have a vacation day that you're paying for ruined by rain is always disappointing.

Whichever you prefer, isn't it great to have so many choices?!


----------



## Aviator621 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how do the airfares from the East Coast compare for Aruba and St Thomas? Does one tend to be significantly higher than the other?


----------



## CashEddie (Apr 13, 2013)

Aviator621 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do the airfares from the East Coast compare for Aruba and St Thomas? Does one tend to be significantly higher than the other?



You can get flights on Airtran non stop from BWI to AUA for $474 rt pp. Now the catch is they only fly on tuesday, thursday - Sunday for the non stop route.  May not be a factor but if you get a check-in date on a Monday, it may be a factor.  

I think i priced flights to ST Thomas and they are higher and don't recall if we have non-stops from the Washington, DC area.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just bought next years tickets to STT from JFK. Business $738 R/T, coach was about $350 R/T on AA. Those are every day non-stop flights.


----------



## Aviator621 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Lower than I pictured; may have to add these to our list!


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 14, 2013)

How can we talk about flights? You did not post where you live in your profile. 

My biggest problem with Frenchman's Cove 's was the resort layout. We had to take 2 or 3 differant elevators and about 10-15 min to get to the pool or beach. You wanted to make sure you had all your stuff. You wasted a lot of time going back to the room for something. You have the same problem with the BBQ/Grill.

The beach is small unlike in Aruba, not great for walkers. Also, we found it extremely hot by the pool/beach due to the fact that the hill blocks all the wind. A breeze would have been awesome.

STT itself is nice and i would go back, probably stay elsewhere though. You also need to rent a car in STT to get to resonanably priced restaurants and nicer beaches.


----------



## infamazz (Apr 14, 2013)

amanda14 said:


> I didn't love Aruba the first time I went (Spring break about 25 years ago) and just recently.  It is not scenic at all and I think calling the restaurants "fabulous" is an exaggeration. Although I am a food snob.



The food is fabulous, but certainly not gourmet. If you're looking for small portions of escargot and sweetbread dressed up to look pretty, you've gone to the wrong place. When we says "fabulous," we mean the taste, not the appearance or novelty of the dish. I'm from New York, and I find that many foodies from here (as well as other large metro areas) get those distinctions confused.


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 14, 2013)

There is no confusion on my end and just like you, I am entitled to an opinion.  I see you own at the Surf Club so you may have some bias to Aruba which is fine, but in my experiences the food is good, not great.

I appreciate your commentary.


----------



## Aviator621 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sunbum said:


> How can we talk about flights? You did not post where you live in your profile.



I'm in Virginia, as listed in my profile, just south of DC. However, since we have a family of five, we are more than willing to drive a few hours to other city airports to save a couple hundred--it adds up when X 5.  That being said, my question was more toward general trend--having never been to either, if airfare to one was consistently higher than the other it helps makes our future pick that much easier.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 14, 2013)

amanda14 said:


> There is no confusion on my end and just like you, I am entitled to an opinion.  I see you own at the Surf Club so you may have some bias to Aruba which is fine, but in my experiences the food is good, not great.
> 
> I appreciate your commentary.



If you go to Aruba again try Carte Blanche and/or Two Fools and a Bull, both restaurants are specifically for foodies.  They are excellent as are many others.


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 14, 2013)

Aviator621 said:


> I'm in Virginia, as listed in my profile, just south of DC. However, since we have a family of five, we are more than willing to drive a few hours to other city airports to save a couple hundred--it adds up when X 5.  That being said, my question was more toward general trend--having never been to either, if airfare to one was consistently higher than the other it helps makes our future pick that much easier.




Papertraveller asked about flights with no location listed in their profile.


----------



## NJDave (Apr 27, 2013)

We just got back from St Thomas and have been to Aruba in the past.  

When we first arrived and went to the timeshare pool / beach, I quickly concluded that Aruba was better. I didn't like the beach at Frenchmans Cove.  However, the next day we went to the Morning Star beach and Marriott hotel pools and loved it.  I started thinking that maybe St Thomas was better.  However, I concluded the trip undecided (since both were great).  

This means we will need to go back to both places so I can finally decide.


----------



## DKT (Apr 28, 2013)

We are FC owners and will be back in less than two weeks...Whooo hooo.  Last July was our first trip to Auba and I have to agree with the pros and cons GregT listed.   For us and the type of vacation we like we probably won't go back to Aruba, although you never know.

Denise


----------

